# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Worthwhile trip in Europe

## magdalena.

Hello! So to make matters short - on my 18th birthday my parents are willing to pay for a short trip by myself to somewhere in Europe. 

Now - I like travelling but I'm not a fan of crowds. I'd like to visit a memorable, tranquil location. Im not necessarily a history fan nor do I want to go clubbing. Beaches are not what Im looking for either.
I love nature, old places and things to explore. I also enjoy learning about new cultures. 

I'm from Sweden, so far I've not been in many places. I've seen most of Poland, a bit of Italy and am soon going to Tenerife for a week. 
Do you guys know any good places I could go?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk

----------

